# Halloween Costume/Dress Contest



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How about doing a costume or dress contest for Halloween this year. If you want, I would be happy to organize.

We could do a photo contest for the cutest Halloween costume, dress, vest, outfit, etc. will a poll to be voted on by SM members. I would be happy to get a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place price for the winners.

The winner would be choosen on the basis of the outfit and NOT on the photo itself as I know that some of us (me mostly) are photo challenged.

Let me know what you think. Even if you don't participate in the contest, you could still vote on the entries. 

Just something new that might be fun for this year.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd love to participate!

could I enter a non-maltese as my maltese can't wear clothes as I'm worried they will damage his coat(hope to show him).


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825529


> How about doing a costume or dress contest for Halloween this year. If you want, I would be happy to organize.
> 
> We could do a photo contest for the cutest Halloween costume, dress, vest, outfit, etc. will a poll to be voted on by SM members. I would be happy to get a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place price for the winners.
> 
> ...


I think this is a great idea and would be thrilled to participate. 

I know just the outfit I am going to dress my Martini in


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Sep 3 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825530


> I'd love to participate!
> 
> could I enter a non-maltese as my maltese can't wear clothes as I'm worried they will damage his coat(hope to show him).[/B]


 Of course. :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would love to do that and already have in mind what mine will be dressed as. I wish we had done thsi last year i don't think i could top the hippies or Chloe aka Jimi Hendrix. Lol.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I remember those pics. They were so cute. :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I already know what Gigi is going to be! Something cute and girly! I'll get the camera ready!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - let's get real here -- how could Gigi be anything BUT cute and girlie?!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

can we enter each of our dogs as would want to enter one pic per dog is that ok? When do we start posting and when would be the deadline are you thinking? I would be happy to make a video of all the contestants at the end if you want


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that is a great idea, Lynn!!! I don't know that I would enter London or Preston, but I would love to see all of the adorable costumes and creative ideas people come up with!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 3 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825572


> I think that is a great idea, Lynn!!! I don't know that I would enter London or Preston, but I would love to see all of the adorable costumes and creative ideas people come up with![/B]


My thoughts exactly. I may not enter,but I think it's a fun idea & I'd certainly enjoy the cute outfits & vote.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Sep 3 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825536


> I would love to do that and already have in mind what mine will be dressed as. I wish we had done thsi last year i don't think i could top the hippies or Chloe aka Jimi Hendrix. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the idea and want to see the pictures but I know my limitations. I can't compete with Pat's A-team and Nicole - I know what they are capable of and I'm just not that talented. :worshipping smiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

cmon you can do it  Debs was pretty funny with that crazy hair do lol it makes me laugh every time i see it - consider it a challenge to beat them cmon 


QUOTE (WoofLife @ Sep 3 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825598


> I love the idea and want to see the pictures but I know my limitations. I can't compete with Pat's A-team and Nicole - I know what they are capable of and I'm just not that talented. :worshipping smiley:[/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Sep 3 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825598


> I love the idea and want to see the pictures but I know my limitations. I can't compete with Pat's A-team and Nicole - I know what they are capable of and I'm just not that talented. :worshipping smiley:[/B]


LOL I know how you feel! But I think it would be fun just to see everyone's outfits!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 3 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825565


> can we enter each of our dogs as would want to enter one pic per dog is that ok? When do we start posting and when would be the deadline are you thinking? I would be happy to make a video of all the contestants at the end if you want [/B]


Deb - that would be fantastic

After we get the poll results on whether or not we want to do this, I will post a thread about the contest itself. Dates, etc.

Just putting a "feeler" out there that we may enjoy doing this.

And whether or not you enter, or win, I think it would just be fun to see all of our furbabies decked out for Halloween -- in dresses, vests, costums or just bows -- whatever you choose. And of course, if you don't want to enter the contest, you can still have fun looking at the pictures and voting.

I'm just trying to think of some fun things to do here on the Forum so that we can have a little giggle now and then. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Another idea is to have 2 categories with a winner in each category (only 2 prizes).

1 would be for the best Costume

1 would be for the best dressed (for those that don't choose to do a costume)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I love it  laughing is a good thing 


QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825614


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 3 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825565





> can we enter each of our dogs as would want to enter one pic per dog is that ok? When do we start posting and when would be the deadline are you thinking? I would be happy to make a video of all the contestants at the end if you want [/B]


Deb - that would be fantastic

After we get the poll results on whether or not we want to do this, I will post a thread about the contest itself. Dates, etc.

Just putting a "feeler" out there that we may enjoy doing this.

And whether or not you enter, or win, I think it would just be fun to see all of our furbabies decked out for Halloween -- in dresses, vests, costums or just bows -- whatever you choose. And of course, if you don't want to enter the contest, you can still have fun looking at the pictures and voting.

I'm just trying to think of some fun things to do here on the Forum so that we can have a little giggle now and then. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok everyone here are some ideas 

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/my-yorkie...tml#post2785223


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the idea!!! Like others, I don't know if I would enter the boys, but I would LOVE to see
the pictures of others!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Let's see what Joe says ... if he wants a contest ...

Personally I love the idea of a "Halloween Parade" and each person posts their Malts in costume. I'm not feeling all that comfortable with a contest though. I would rather just enjoy the pics without competing and the potential drama.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I wouldn't enter Angel, but would love to see others dressed up and would certainly vote if there was to be a contest.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825703


> Let's see what Joe says ... if he wants a contest ...
> 
> Personally I love the idea of a "Halloween Parade" and each person posts their Malts in costume. I'm not feeling all that comfortable with a contest though. I would rather just enjoy the pics without competing and the potential drama.[/B]


i tend to agree but it sounds fun to do something, either a contest or parade, maybe if its a contest i could get someone to judge the pics so that it doesnt become a popularity contest or best photo contest instead of based on the costumes???? lets keep the ideas and votes going through the weekend and see what kind of feedback there is


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 3 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825728


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825703





> Let's see what Joe says ... if he wants a contest ...
> 
> Personally I love the idea of a "Halloween Parade" and each person posts their Malts in costume. I'm not feeling all that comfortable with a contest though. I would rather just enjoy the pics without competing and the potential drama.[/B]


i tend to agree but it sounds fun to do something, either a contest or parade, maybe if its a contest i could get someone to judge the pics so that it doesnt become a popularity contest or best photo contest instead of based on the costumes???? lets keep the ideas and votes going through the weekend and see what kind of feedback there is
[/B][/QUOTE]

Having an outsider judge would be wonderful. I'm sure that maybe a panel of 3. When I draw the rescus raffle winners, I always have people in my office draw the tickets out of the bag so that it's completely fair.

Or a parade of pictures would be great too. I'm just trying to come up with something fun to do that we haven't done here before.

Thanks for letting us "bat ideas around".


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This sounds like something fun to do! Contest or parade. I would be up for either. I would love to see all of the pups dressed up!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 3 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825728


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825703





> Let's see what Joe says ... if he wants a contest ...
> 
> Personally I love the idea of a "Halloween Parade" and each person posts their Malts in costume. I'm not feeling all that comfortable with a contest though. I would rather just enjoy the pics without competing and the potential drama.[/B]


i tend to agree but it sounds fun to do something, either a contest or parade, maybe if its a contest i could get someone to judge the pics so that it doesnt become a popularity contest or best photo contest instead of based on the costumes???? lets keep the ideas and votes going through the weekend and see what kind of feedback there is
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like that idea of having a judge!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

This is a wonderful idea!! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The only Halloween get-up I'm working on is the our wagon "float" with Archie, Ava, Kodie and Maya - and it probably won't be closer to Halloween before we're ready....and OH!...everyone here already knows what it is!!!! there goes the surprise :smmadder: 

If we don't make the contest, it wouldn't be the end of the world - I've got a lot of stuff going on right now and can't start a new project any time soon. 

I do love seeing our little ones in fun outfits though, so it will be fun to look at.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

either contest or parade is fine but I am not so interested in a prize. It would be fun just to enter a pic.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know if I will be able to enter or not, but my suggestion for a prize would be a ribbon....

Whenever we win a contest we LOVE a beautiful ribbon with a rosette - it's something you can proudly display and.......that's what you win in a dog show, right? LOL. 

In some contests we've won dog toys or treats that my dogs didn't care for. A ribbon is probably cheaper and means much more (just my opinion). 

Stan says we need to get a bigger refrigerator to accomodate all our ribbons :blush: - they're fun to look at too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 3 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825728


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825703





> Let's see what Joe says ... if he wants a contest ...
> 
> Personally I love the idea of a "Halloween Parade" and each person posts their Malts in costume. I'm not feeling all that comfortable with a contest though. I would rather just enjoy the pics without competing and the potential drama.[/B]


i tend to agree but it sounds fun to do something, either a contest or parade, maybe if its a contest i could get someone to judge the pics so that it doesnt become a popularity contest or best photo contest instead of based on the costumes???? lets keep the ideas and votes going through the weekend and see what kind of feedback there is
[/B][/QUOTE]

Joe, how about your wife and son be the judges! It would be good if it were someone not active on SM.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes and Yes.
Sounds like fun! 
I also agree that we should have judges that are impartial.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

outside judges would be better, because then it does and will turn into a popularity contest. A slideshow would just be fun!


I love halloween!!!!! i know what the girls r going to be dressed as, IMO theyre going to be so cute! lol


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

sounds like fun! Would love to participate!


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

i would love there to be a comp but sadly i cant find my phone cable else i would love to participate!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I think this is great - but who would do the judging ?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

what i think could work is for us to vote on here thru a poll... then the top 5 in each category can be judged by an *outside SM person*...


----------

